# ,

## Abwgd

!   - , !      -  4   -  .....?????!!!! :Wow:          3          (   ,       ).     . ,   . .

----------


## Joseph Kneht

> 3          (   ,       )


    .       .   ,          . ,   ,    ,     "" -  , ..           .

----------


## Abwgd

..... :Frown:

----------


## BorisG

> ...


   , ,  ?
. 73  79-  : 


> ,      ,         ,    ,   ,    , * ,    * .


 . 9 . 31              : 


> 9.               ,                 .      .


    . 178               .
        .

----------

2      3       ?

----------

> !   - , !      -  4   -  .....?????!!!!         3          (   ,       ).     . ,   . .


     ,   4  .       .  :Smilie: ))

----------


## BorisG

> 2      3       ?


  ,          . 

** . ..  ,   . 

**   .  . 

**        ,        ,     .

----------

:      2-  ,     ,        ????

----------

> :      2-  ,     ,        ????


   6

----------

.              .    ,     ,     ( 6 ).21-     .           . ..  .      .    ,   ,     ,   2-  ,              ???        (,      2 .  ,        ).

----------


## Lenushka

,   4    ,   2   ( )    )))     ,      .           .

----------

.    ,       .         , ???        ...

----------


## Lenushka

,    1   ,      - ,   2   ,             .

----------

. , .79-.   4  .       .  ,   . , . ,    ,      ,     .

----------


## BTG

> . , .79-.   4  .       .  ,   . , . ,    ,      ,     .


   .8     06.09.2007 N 562 "         "                  ,                   4 .
                          :

)           ;
)          ;
)          ,   ;
)   ;

  1/12    ,      12  ,     :

)        ;
)  ,         ;
)       .

----------

!  ?      ,     ,             !          .5  1 .33 79-!
!               (.5   1 .33 79-),     4-   ?

----------


## BTG

> !  ?      ,     ,             !          .5  1 .33 79-!
> !               (.5   1 .33 79-),     4-   ?


 33    27.07.2004 N 79-: 

5)                    ;

,          ,       **   4-   . 

       .     ,    4- . . ,    ,     .

----------

,      2 ,    !   ?  !

----------


## BTG

> ,      2 ,    !   ?  !


   . 180  ,           2-       ,       ,  ,       .

 ( ):

   . 178  ,           ,             .
     ,  ,         .

:  . 178    ,     4-   .

----------

!        :    :         ,   .   ,     31.08.11.  ,       ???        ...       .           . ,            ?               2 ,           ,     ???

----------

!  ,    ?
21      ,   ,          .
6     ,   ,    . 31   24.07.2004 . 79-                  24.07.2012 .
      ,   -               . 
   ,         .6 .1 . 33 -79,      ,   -    ?

----------


## BTG

> ,         .6 .1 . 33 -79,      ,   -    ?


,  .    ,    .

** ,   .       , ..  .2 . 31,            .

  ,  :        ,       .

----------

,          ,    4     ?

----------


## BTG

> ,          ,    4     ?


,    -       ,   .

----------

, ,    ,             ,       : 
1)	 .   ?
2)	      ,   .           ?
3)	      ,              3 ?

----------


## BTG

> , ,    ,             ,       : 
> 1)	 .   ?
> 2)	      ,   .           ?
> 3)	      ,              3 ?


1.        .,     . 

, ,   -        -   .            ..

2. .    -       .

3. .   3 ?         6 .        .

    ,        .       .,     -  .

----------

.   2,        ,      ?     6     3    ???

----------


## nikolich

> . 180  ,           2-       ,       ,  ,       .
> :  . 178    ,     4-   .


  ()  .  21-     ,     8- .      .180  ,  4-      .    :
1.            ?
2.     2 ?
3.       ?

 !

----------


## BTG

> ()  .  21-     ,     8- .      .180  ,  4-      .    :
> 
> 1.            ?


     ,    79- .

_   27.07.2004 N 79-
"     "_

 31. ,    ,           

8.   **  **                .

9.               ,            ** .      .

_   "    " () / .. , .. , ..   .;  . .. . .:  , 2008. 576 ._

8.  *. 8*                           . ** ,   * . 3 . 180* ,     **  **     ,   ,       . ** ,      ,  **  ,  *. 9*  .




> 2.     2 ?


 2   . ,    ,      ,    ,   . 




> 3.       ?


       , :

_( )_ _(  )_  .6 .1 .33  79-,     . 9 . 31  79-       . 3 . 180  .

----------


## nikolich

!

----------


## BTG

> . 48   79-  ,                    ,            .      .       ,     ?


 ,     .  .8 .48 79-  ,     .5.

----------


## ALba1978

!!! :Smilie:

----------


## olgab3bbb

3  (  ),   -  .      1     06.01.2013. 09.11.2012          .            2  ( .  ).      19 .          29.10.2013.        ,      ,     ,       ,       ,   . - ?    ?       ?

----------


## SEA777

,  !    . ,    ,    01.06.2013.      .      .         . ,       .       ?    .

----------


## Violet G

?     2  2008. 5.02.2013  .      2.10. 2011  2.10. 2012   .         4  .     ?           ???

----------


## BTG

> ?    .


.

     "",  01.06.13  ,   ?

----------


## BTG

> ?     2  2008. 5.02.2013  .      2.10. 2011  2.10. 2012   .         4  .     ?           ???


           .      ,    . ,        ,    ,  .

----------


## BTG

> 3  (  ),   -  .      1     06.01.2013. 09.11.2012          .            2  ( .  ).      19 .          29.10.2013.        ,      ,     ,       ,       ,   . - ?    ?       ?


    - ,   .
   ,        ,       ,       ?      ,  ,        .   !

----------


## SEA777

> .
> 
>      "",  01.06.13  ,   ?


,   ,  01.01.2013. 

 ,   ,           ??

----------


## BTG

> ,   ,           ??


,    ,     .    -  338.

----------

.  1         1  13 ,      ,  ,        (, ,  ).           25       ,     4 ,   ,          ?  .

----------


## BTG

> 25       ,     4 ,   ,          ?


.

----------

!
        1  2012 .                 .    : "   ,      ,           ". 
       ,    :      ,  ,           ?
.

----------


## BTG

> !
>         1  2012 .                 .    : "   ,      ,           ". 
>        ,    :      ,  ,           ?
> .


  ,  **  ,    .   4    ,   - ,    .

,     .,     79-,            : .9 .31. .5.

----------

> ,  **  ,    .   4    ,   - ,    .
> 
> ,     .,     79-,            : .9 .31. .5.


  :

.31. .5. .9.               ,                 .

         ,   ,    -    ,         3+1=4

----------


## )))

,  ,          ,            - .,   ,       .             4-  ..

----------


## BTG

> ,   ,    -    ,         3+1=4


 ! ,     3+1!

    " ",      ,     !

----------

> ! ,     3+1!
> 
>     " ",      ,     !


 ** ,      .

P.S.
   .

----------


## BTG

> ,  ,          ,            - .,   ,       .             4-  ..


,  ,  .
-      ,     . 
-,         . , ,         .

----------


## BTG

> ** ,      .


  ,     ....,     ,     -         -   .                  ,               . 

   ,   .           4-   ,     . 

* ?*   ,  , .    .            , ..      79-,     .  .    ,    ,   .

----------

. 
            3+1           4  .

----------


## BTG

> 3+1           4  .


!    .

----------


## )))

?   ,       ,          .    ,    ,    .     ,         .         .

----------


## BTG

> ?   ,       ,          .    ,    ,    .     ,         .         .


 - ,      ,          .

. 31, 79-:

2. **       -    ,        ,    *     .*

   ,   ,         ,     . ..    ,       .

----------


## )))

,   .

----------


## Sadness

,    2  2013 .,    ?    ?    29 .     30,31   1,2 ?

----------


## BTG

> ,    2  2013 .,    ?    ?    29 .     30,31   1,2 ?


         ,  ,   ,          .

,   ,     2 ,      - 2 ,  ..   30   2  -    ,         29 . 
   30   2      , .. 29     31 ,      -   .

----------


## Sadness

!

----------


## yonten

!

, ,   .      .
      13.10.2012 .     09.01.2013 .
 ,      29.12.2012 .   4         (  ).
    ,     29.12    ,     13.01.2013 .          , ,  .
  ?

 .

----------


## BTG

> 13.10.2012 .     09.01.2013 .
>  ,      29.12.2012 .   4         (  ).
>     ,     29.12    ,     13.01.2013 .          , ,  .
>   ?


       ?

----------


## yonten

01.01.2013.
: "     01.01.2013  ."
?

----------


## BTG

> 01.01.2013.
> : "     01.01.2013  ."
> ?


, !

,   ,  ,         ,    ,    -    .       13 ,     .

  ,        ,          (        ),   "" .     ,     9 .   13 ,    ? -   ,       4 ,      1   ?
   (  !),       ,    .

----------


## yonten

:Smilie:   -  :
1.       -         09.01.2013 (  :Smilie:   , ),     ?   ,     -    (,  ,    )?
2.     29.12    01.01.2013,         - -  -  , -,   ,  .

----------


## BTG

> 1.       -         09.01.2013 (   , ),     ?   ,     -    (,  ,    )?


   ,     .    ,     1     .




> 2.     29.12    01.01.2013,         - -  -  , -,   ,  .


   29 ,     ,       29 .
        ,  -        ,   .

----------


## yonten

*BTG*,   .
 :Smilie:    !

----------

!
      (     ).            ( 29,  1  3  79),         ,        . ,    ,   29 ,  31(),    4 . ,    29.     -  ,         31 ,   29  ,         ?

----------

!
      (     ). 
         - .       ?

            ( 29,  1  3  79),         ,        . ,    ,   29 ,  31(),    4 . ,    29.     -  ,         31 ,   29  ,         ?[/QUOTE]

     ,  29        31 , ..      ?

----------


## BTG

> ,  29        31 , ..      ?


,      ?

----------

,  )
   )
    ,        ,     ,      .      33  1  7.
  (((((
..       -    ((   )

        ,       ?   3 .  ?

----------


## BTG

> ,        ,     ,      .      33  1  7.


  ,            ,     .                 ,                        .




> ,       ?   3 .  ?


   ,       .

----------

!     .      "   ",     ,             ,    .  ..       ,    ,            .   ?  .

----------

,       .[/QUOTE]

   ! 
   ,          ,          ,  ..    ,  ,     .             .

     ?  ,       ?       (1 ),           ,      ?

----------


## BTG

> .


,    .1 .29 79-,          ,     . 

   ,           .




> ?  ,       ?       (1 ),           ,      ?


,  ,     .     ,       ,    -      .

----------

!

----------

!               .       30  2012. ,     ,    9.           .             9-,              .      ,        ,              .    ?             ?     -       ?
 ,  ,    9   ,                  .

----------

!   .          02.07.2012     (            3- ( 30.06.2013)). 21.12.2012     .  2 .          (          ,  ).   10.12.2012         .          12.12.2012      ()  .      25.12.2012    (   - (    ),    (  () )             (28.04.2013)          1,5     . .
1)      ? (        ?)
2)        (28.04.2013)        1,5 . ,          .
3)        (30.06.2013)    (  ) .       .
4)     ?      ?

----------


## Sand Rostov

:

1. . 31 .4  79-:   ,   - .
2, 3.   ,            .           . 35 . 4,         ...   (    )       . 
4. "  " -   ,       -   ,   .

----------


## Sand Rostov

> !               .       30  2012. ,     ,    9.           .             9-,              .      ,        ,              .    ?             ?     -       ?
>  ,  ,    9   ,                  .


    ....
, -       ,  -,        "     "  .   -     .
  -   .

----------

2     ???

-    - ,     ;
-              ,     . 

     -       ""   -   ,   "" ,       /.

  ?

----------

?      .

----------

,      -  .

        .          ?   ,       ,      .   ,   -   ?????? 

    ??

----------


## __

.   - .  .      11 .  2002 .        78-.              (  2012 .)       10   4-   .     . ,     10    ,       . 4  2013   .      ?      .       30.12.2012 283-   2  ,    .       ?  .

----------


## Sand Rostov

> ,      -  .
> 
>         .          ?   ,       ,      .   ,   -   ?????? 
> 
>     ??



    .
   - ,      .

----------


## Sand Rostov

> 10   4-   .     . ,     10    ,       . 4  2013   .      ?


    -   (. 140)           .       ,        9      :Smilie:  ).         ,   -        .
   -    ,         ,    . !     :  ,  ,  -  (, ),            ,     (  . 383-389).    -   .

----------


## Sand Rostov

> ?      .


  , -   -         .           . 

       ,               ...

----------

.   .         12013 .       2011 .  ,   .              .     24     .       .      , .     .

----------


## Sand Rostov

> .


          .  -       .    .

----------


## )))

.        10 .    -.      100%     ,                    . -    ?

----------


## Sand Rostov

> .        10 .    -.      100%     ,                   . -    ?


       . 
            (   ),        -     .

----------

> , -   -         .           . 
> 
>        ,               ...


       ???    ,       .          3  ;(

----------


## NDaniels

.  .  15  2013 .  ,        .      , ,              .     ?         25  2013 .  10  2013 .    ,          ?      .
       ?   ?
P.S.     .

----------


## P

(,        ) -     :Wink:  ,  . . 
 :         - .
     -   ,  3   ..     ?    .  :Wink: 

     -   .    .

----------


## BTG

> .  .  15  2013 .  ,        .      , ,              .     ?         25  2013 .  10  2013 .    ,          ?      .
>        ?   ?
> P.S.     .


  ,          . 

    ?      ,     .

----------

, ,      .   ,    ,    ,  (     4-  )    ?

----------


## BTG

> , ,      .   ,    ,    ,  (     4-  )    ?


   ,     ,  ,       .

----------


## P

BTG.     ,   .

----------


## NDaniels

,      ,         .          .  ()  2008        .

----------


## 1

!       .           / 2 ,     (,    / 4   ).    ?        / 2 .     ?

----------


## BTG

> !       .           / 2 ,     (,    / 4   ).    ?        / 2 .     ?


,    .      ?  4-   ? 

  ,    ,            ,        ?      2 ?

----------


## BTG

> ,      ,         .          .  ()  2008        .


  ,  ,     . "     "?

----------


## 1

> ,    .      ?  4-   ? 
> 
>   ,    ,            ,        ?      2 ?


  ,      . 4-  .          2  .   .

----------


## BTG

> ,      . 4-  .          2  .   .


  ,    ,         ,      .     ....

     ,      ,     .  ,  4-      -               .

----------


## NDaniels

[QUOTE=BTG;53960965]  ,  ,     . "     "?[/QUOTE
 .

----------

!      ..     .           (8  ).               (     ,     ).       ,  .        : 
1.        ,         ?
2.     (  )       (   ,      ,     1 )?
3.        (   )?
4.     ?

----------

, ,    -        1  14   ,         , , 15  (..  2 ),       2      14  ?  -  . .

----------


## _S

!
        (    ). 11.02.13 -       .         ,  ..      4- .. .. ,       (.    ).  ..  . 01.03.13  . ..,       ,           .
,,     ?!
11.03.13     ?        11.03? (      1 ).        ?
      ?    -     ?

----------


## P

,    ? 
        ,      /   (((((  ,    ...
      -  ... ?    / . ((((( ... ,   ?  :Abuse: 
 -       ...

----------


## BTG

> ?    -     ?


  ,    .           .

----------


## _S

> ,    .           .


   !
   ?     ?
 ,   ,         ?

----------


## BTG

> ?     ?


  ,   ,        - 3 ,   ,      .          .




> ,   ,         ?


  ,  ,      /     ,   .

----------


## BTG

> , ,    -        1  14   ,         , , 15  (..  2 ),       2      14  ?  -  . .


   1 ,         ,           2   . 

    15 ,  2        29  30 ,      ,      .

   ,   ?

----------


## _S

> ,   ,        - 3 ,   ,      .          .
> 
>   ,  ,      /     ,   .


   !
, . - 3 ,.

----------

,     ?    12000 .   .  ,   .

----------


## P

**,  -?

----------

-.

----------


## P

12000...   0,5 ?

----------


## P

?  ?

----------


## BTG

> 12000...   0,5 ?


 ,    -   12..?! ,  3 ,  .

----------


## P

*BTG*,   .
     :        . 
 , ,      0,01%.   ?

----------

, ..          . .     .         ,        ??       ?

----------


## Sand Rostov

> , ..          . .     .         ,        ??       ?


   ....  !!!

----------

> ....  !!!


  ,   !

----------

> ,   !


, ,  ""

----------


## Sand Rostov

> , ,  ""


.
   . 
  ,         (          !).     ,     . 
     -           . 

        ,         , ,    .

----------

> .
>    . 
>   ,         (          !).     ,     . 
>      -           . 
> 
>         ,         , ,    .


, .       .        ,   .     .

----------


## P

> , ..          . .     .


.



> ,        ??


.           ,    .  .




> ...     ?


.

----------

> .
> 
> .           ,    .  .
> 
> 
> .


 ,     .

----------


## BTG

> ,         ...


,   .

,     .

**    "". ,    .

----------


## Sand Rostov

> "". ,    .


      ,    .

, **       ?

----------


## P

,   ...      ...,    .   ,  ?    ...  ... ...
      ...

----------

> ,   ...      ...,    .   ,  ?    ...  ... ...
>       ...


,   ,  Sand Rostov             .    ,        ,          ,       .

----------


## tuchevich

.    ,      - .  ,         ..     .          .        . , ,     (      )        (40 )  ?      ,  ,           . 
 ,    , ..       2 ,       ,   .

----------

!

    1  2013 .    , ..    .     -        .  -    **               ?     ,        -          ,   ..  ..

----------


## BTG

> -    **               ?     ,        -          ,   ..  ..


 .      ,         . 

      ( ?)    ,      -  ,      (..       2 ),  ,    .          ,  .

----------


## BTG

> , ,     (      )        (40 )  ?      ,  ,           . 
>  ,    , ..       2 ,       ,   .


      -    ,   .      ,  ,    ,           ,             2 ,       ,  ,       /    .

----------


## tuchevich

*BTG*
 !

      4 ,    (  )   2- ,    ,    ?

----------

> ( ?)    ,      -  ,      (..       2 ),  ,    .          ,  .


  ,      ..        -              ..  54     ""    ..    ""             "       ?"...      **,    , ..       -      ,   54..

----------


## Sand Rostov

> .        . , ,     (      )      (40 )  ?      ,  ,           .


,    . ,    -    (   - ).     "   "   . 
   -    ?          ,  - , .   , :         (   ),      ,      .

----------


## Sand Rostov

> -                   ?     ,        -          ,   ..





> 54     ""    ..


  -  ,      .

----------


## Sand Rostov

> (  )   2- ,    ,    ?


        (, ). 
   -       .

----------


## BTG

> 4 ,    (  )   2- ,    ,    ?


 *Sand Rostov*,    .,    , .. . **     (  -),    ** ,     .

----------


## BTG

> ""    ..


,           ,   .

----------


## tuchevich

*Sand Rostov*, 

*BTG*, 
! 
    -  ,     . ,    ,       ?      ,     ,   2-  ,   .       ,  2 ,    -     .

----------


## BTG

> -  ,     . ,    ,       ?      ,     ,   2-  ,   .       ,  2 ,    -     .


,      ,     .      -   ** .

----------


## Sand Rostov

> ,    ,       ?


         - ,  .

      ( )       . ,           , .       . ,  .

----------


## tuchevich

*BTG*, 

*Sand Rostov*, 

   !

----------

!
   .   ,          .            (    ). 
     (     )      ,   ,    **     .6 .1 .33   79    (    ).  ,  ,         .

 ,    ,    ,  :        ??             ?? 

        ""  ,      .        ,       "  "  ?
   ,    ,   .           ,    ,    ,     ???

,     ,     4       ???

----------


## P

. 2         .

----------


## tuchevich

..        ,           .      ,   .   ( ),       5 .      ,   16-18?       ,  .

----------


## BTG

> !
>    .   ,          .            (    ). 
>      (     )      ,   ,    **     .6 .1 .33   79    (    ).  ,  ,         .
> 
>  ,    ,    ,  :        ??             ?? 
> 
>         ""  ,      .        ,       "  "  ?
>    ,    ,   .           ,    ,    ,     ???
> 
> ,     ,     4       ???


  .    -   ,        . 

  4-       ,             ,      -    .

----------

! , ,          (    )   ??

_  , ...
"   (  )     :
3)       ,     ,        (  ,       ),  :
 ,  :
     ,      ,  ,        ,                ,   ,          ;
_

    ,      =  ?...

----------


## Zae

.  ,         1 .       10 .          10.06  01.07      .      4-    .            (3- , 1- ).             .       .
   .

----------


## ...

,  ,      :
        .        ,     -     , -           , -           . 
 :    ,        ? (   ,    ,   ) 
           ,          ?     ""        ?  ,         (   )    ,  ,      ,   -    ? 
     !       ...

----------


## Natalisha))

.  . 01.11.2012              . 26.11.2012     ,    .   2013    4  2012 ,          .    ,        .   ?   ?

----------


## Natalisha))

, *BTG*.  . 01.11.2012              . 26.11.2012     ,    .   2013    4  2012 ,          .    ,        .   ?   ?   )

----------


## Natalisha))

> . 2         .


 . 01.11.2012              . 26.11.2012     ,    .   2013    4  2012 ,          .    ,        .   ?   ?

----------


## ... ...

*Natalisha))*,   ,        ,   "    ,       "

----------


## Sena83

-.   ,    2 , 3 .         . , ,           ?  ,              .      )))

----------

> -.   ,    2 , 3 .         . , ,           ?  ,              .      )))


    ,   3   ? ....

----------


## ... ...

,      ,  ,

----------

.       .          ,           .   .    5 ,  , .      ..     5 ,     (1,5 - 2 ),   ,    ,    .   ,     ,          .      .           -     ,   ?

----------

,   .   ,   2   2 .         .       .         .    ,   ,    ,     ?

----------

,       ,     :
1) 4  ,      14700       12500,    14700   12500          
2)       ,     .          
3)           ,                    4 .        ?

----------

> (3- , 1- ).


   !!!      .               4  . ?

----------

,              ( ).                     1 ,       .      ,        (     1 ),       ?

----------

.  .  . 3  2014           .    2 ,         ,  .        . 5  (  2    )        .       ,         . ,  ,      ?        .

----------

!  .
     (   )   (   ),         ,   .    .            ...   ....

----------

..      .

----------


## .

!  ,     ,     ( 2 .   )     50     2.5 ,     .                ,                  , .    . ,    ,    ,   .       ,         4 .    ?  !

----------


## topalov

*.*,     /,   - .         "".

----------


## .

,      ,  2 .    .        ,  .       .   ,             (     )!   -     !

----------


## topalov

*.*,    (  )    ?
      (   )...

----------


## .

topalov ,     !       ,        (       50   2- )

----------


## .

topalov ,     !       ,        (       50   2- )  !

----------


## marina-gdj

, ,   ,   .     2 . " ",      .     .

----------

,   !   .       ,      .         .   :
 " ...!     ( )  21.07.2016 999 "   ( "    21.07.2016 998 "    ( )"            (.29, .1 .3 .24 .  79-).        -.                    ,    ...  ...    .7 .1 .33   79-".

   ( -)    2 .      4-  .  ?

----------


## maxwell

:
1 :  2       4-   
2 :  ,     ,         4-   .
  2            .7 . 31 79-

----------

maxwell,    !    ,  4- .. ,      .         ,       4 .    . ..       7  1  33,     8.2-8.3  1  37 79-.    ..        ,  . 8.1-8.3  1  37.   :     .   ,   .
    .  ,   .  ,        (""  21.07.2015 17:15),         : "   "", " "".  ".  .   2 .     :             ,     "   ,   ".

----------

. .   .  .   4 ... (    ),  2  3  ,     2-      ?          ,        3  ,      ?

----------


## Larufic

,  !
         :  2-    ,     1 .    ,    ,           ,         .   ,     ,      - .       -      ,     .   
       ,         .        -   -  (..     ,      ).    ,   :        (..        ). 
, ,  ,                  ,    ?         , ,           ?
   -         (    )?

----------


## 2016

,         .         .     .      .

----------


## Larufic

> ,         .         .     .      .



   ,     ,        - , ..          - .           :   - .      ,            ?       ?

----------


## Nagano

,   .     .

----------


## _

(5 ),      ()      () -          .       1.5        .       ,              ( 0       ""        79,    .               ,    .

----------


## 65867755

!  ,   ,      .   ,       , ,           .    ,   ,     .     :    -   ,      ,     .    .    ,  ,      .      -  ? 79-    . 
    ,     :      ,    ,      ,          , . .    ,     .

----------

,   ,  .  - .      ,     ,     .            3   ,   ,   ,        .  ,  ,    ,   . . 
  . - .  ., , ,   .   .   ( )   (, ,  ,      ),   ( )-  (,  ).     .  ,       ,   ,    ,    ,     .   .    ,     -   .

----------

